# Newbie from Maine



## coopermaple (Aug 30, 2009)

Welcome! You should get a lot out of the classes this winter. The fun really begins in the spring.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!

When taking the class, make sure you pay attention to the different kinds of equipment to use. Read up on the different kinds as well (deep v. medium, 10 v. 8 frame). Make sure you get, and prepare (paint) all of the equipment with enough time.

Then, just enjoy!


----------



## bear32 (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## treeoflife (Aug 20, 2009)

Great! Another Mainah! Welcome :applause:


----------



## waynesgarden (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi Bear. I belong to Western Maine Beekeepers Association. Will you be taking our 12 week class this winter in Mexico, ME? Not sure if the new Kennebeck group has a class organized yet but there is a need for it in your neck of the woods.

Wecome to the forums and if you are taking our course, I'll see you there. 

Wayne


----------



## bear32 (Oct 21, 2010)

I joined the MSBA & am looking into joining the Kennebeck chapter. The class I'm signed up for is with Rick Cooper from BEES-N-ME in Bowdinham. Wayne, your chapters 12 week class sounds more involved..How long are the class days & are they weekends?

Thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## waynesgarden (Jan 3, 2009)

Bear,

The classes are a couple hours each on Wednesday nights. Not the most convenient for those coming a long distance. I hope the Kennebeck group gets going strong to serve new beekeepers in your area.

Here's a link to a page with our bee school's schedule for last year just to give a sample of what we cover. 

Rick Cooper usually is on hand when we cover equipment and the state bee inspector runs the bee pest and disease class plus he comes back in September to do a session on prepping for winter.

Good luck with your bees!

Wayne


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## bear32 (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks!


----------

